

Like math? Thank your motivation, not your IQ  - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/50315642/ns/technology_and_science-science/#.UN7hLndrrNU

======
jonsen
_...good study techniques, not IQ, lead to better math skills..._

But wouldn't IQ lead to good study techniques?

